# T-Maq's Customs



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats up fellas!! Like a few here recently ive gotten back into the hobby after a good minute. Am from central FL and build muscle, pro street and lowriders. Am building a 87 Regal so ive been surfing the web for ideas and came across this site. Gotta say theres guys here who have serious skills and ive been blown away. So now i got the juices flowin again and ready to build. Ive always considered myself above avg builder and my weakness was paint. Ive painted with cans sense childhood days but bought a airbrush and next wk a compressor. With the tips you guys have shared am ready to set my game up with patterns and just more in depth paint jobs...thanks guys!!!! Real men share wisdom with the rest so again thanks for sharing and helping this hobby hopefully grow more. Well heres where am at with the regal.

Tone


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Should post more by thurs. Am open to any advice or questions thanks for looking. I'll share a few of my recent builds from a few yrs ago.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice lookin real good welcome to lay it low homie!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks bro! Gotta give you props on your work pina!! Your work is very motivation my man. Keep bustin them bitches out.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice builds t maq :thumbsup: 


WELCOME TO LAYITLOW HOMIE


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Wlcome to the forum brotha..great job detailin the kits pumps.
Just a heads up...if u buildin a regal, u needto shave that hood, tailwing, and bottom of the front clip...
Builds are lookin good, diggn the garage too homie:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

good lookin car's bro and u have a nice shop dat's wusup :thumbsup::yes::thumbsup::yes::nicoderm:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Kiiler builds! I love the stance on the black imp


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice..... Welcome homie!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome! You have some really nice builds!!


----------



## gbpstl (Feb 17, 2013)

good shit in here. welcome to layitlow


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to L.I.L homie...:wave:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the comments and friendly welcome! I look foward to us sharing our models and passing any tips or ideas to others. 

Coast2coast...thanks for the tips man. Ive built a few regals before and wasnt aware of that. Especially looking at the grill now it doesnt look good lol Ive already painted the car so I cant do the hood or rear but the front clip I think I can still cut off clean. I can picture it lookin 100% better so gonna try it. 
Heres some progress on the regal still got more bmf to add along with finishing the interior and trunk set up.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I like that i never seen no shit like that you killed it with that looks nice 




T-Maq82 said:


>


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres some pictures of the garage ive been working on lately with some old models and possibly the next project. Just need to add some accessories here and there to finish her up. I plan on adding more around the building...parking lot in the front and a small savage yard on the side. Thanks for looking.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres some layout pictures of the shop.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Whats good Dena...Thanks bro yea I was taking pictures outside one day and it ran across my mind. Afterwards when showing my pops he called me out on the missing driver?? Damn him and hes attention to details lol 

Heres how it started


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

this dude is trill! nice stuff glad you're sharing!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Great stuff sofar.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Im liking the shop burnout it cool also


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright so I got to finishing her this morning. Overall am happy with the car, few things i'd done differently but on to the next one! The main thing am looking at is the height of the front?? Feel like its to high...any input? Thanks for looking any questions or suggestion bring them forth. Thanks to coast2coast for the suggestion on trimming the front clip. Love the look!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

So heres an idea for my next project. Along with building a standard 85 monte carlo lowrider I want to create the CaddyCarlo! I have an extra monte kit and the revell 2door caddy lowrider caddy kit. The idea is to add the front and rear end of the caddy to the monte body and then chop the roof off. Looking at both bodies the lines are very similar and seems possible. I have never combined two cars but hell gotta start somewhere!! I'll keep you posted with any progess. Also I was given some tips on some body mods to a regal..ex: shave hood and rear spoiler and remove front clip. Is there anything similar I should look for in the revell donk monte carlo kit? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bro the Buick looks sick! Love it!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats a cool picture of the burnout...:thumbsup:

The Regal came out tight also...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That mutha came out clean homie!!! Much props


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE WORK :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


>


bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the support fellas!! It felt good to see a finished project its been awhile sense ive completed a model. Well I also have some updates on the Caddycarlo. Ive been able to remove the front and rear end of the caddy and fit it to the monte. Now comes the tough part of shaping it together. Both front and rear width wise had to be shorten to fit the width of the monte The backup lights and license plate housing unit had to be scratch built due to shortening the rear end and cutting away of the original. So heres what I got so far. Thanks for looking!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

After looking at it some more I think I need to shorten the front end. I plan on cutting the roof and think the snub nose will fit the look. I will post more on any progress.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YA MAN T-Maq82 due dat SHIT DAT'S DAT TX SHIT:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Big!! Yea I hoping for it to come out the way I have it visioned in my head. If I can match up and smooth in the lines I'll definitely finish her soon. And also I would love if someone could help me make a resin copy of her. If anyone is interested in doing this please hit me up!!! Am off tomorrow so should get a few bench hours in. I'll post anymore progress as it comes.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey guys just a small update on where am at with the build. Well I got everything lined up pretty decent. Now its just a matter of body filler, sand and prime..filler, sand and prime and filler, sand and prime about five more times lol And after looking over the mock up I gotta say am not feeling the front bumper much. The wrap around bumper seems to bulky to me. So what am thinking is something like a regal/cutlass bumper. I would keep the caddy front..grill and lights but change the lower half. So Ill play around with some stuff and see what I can come up with. Am open to any suggestions or ideas on this. This will be a build where ill design as I go..kinda a change to things, should be fun! Thanks for looking


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Another idea I was bouncing around was side skirts for her? Let me hear from some of you on what you think?! I would appreciate it! Also included is the motor for the 70 chevelle. Am not a big fan of donks even tho am from south fla but I had an extra set of rims and I crappy AMT 70 chevelle kit I wasn't impressed with so I wanted to build something quick and fun. It will be black on black. The car is painted and sanded and will be cleared on sunday...check you later


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

look good bro no skirts:no: but every thing look's dame good... keep da lac bumper:yes::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

What is this? Slab lately? I likes!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


>


TALK ABOUT BRAIN STORM'N :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! Ive recently starting building again and when I came across this site and seen the work you guys do..its amazing and it really has pushed me to push my modeling limits! So I wanted to do something rare and a challenge for me. I never done serious body work so this will be a huge learning experience. Should be able to post more over the weekend. 

Hey Zero if your asking what cars are combined its a 85-87 cadillac I believe and the body is a 85 monte


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

T-Maq82 said:


>


:nono::nono::nono::nono: :twak::twak::twak::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick::ninja::ninja::ninja: :inout::inout::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice work up in here, love that shop, keep up the killer work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im diggin the caddy carlo! minidreams did one awhile back.....he was selling it and i missed it! i dont remember who snagged it though?!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

say T this help me out


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks big money yea am still throwing ideas around may keep it the way it is, just cut the sides, or find a new lower bumper. And thanks chevyguy..hey would you have any pictures of that?!! I would love to see the concept of someone else. So I have some updates on the chevelle donk. Finished painting her and gotta say she came out amazinggg!! Its the first car ive painted using an airbrush and the first time ive sanded a car after clearing and the shot with clear again. Now I just need to sand one more time, polish, and wax. The interior is almost done. Big shout out to Tingo for the help and ideas on some interior work. Thanks brother your work is speechless on the real!! Went thru a learning experience with the buttons..first idea didn't work out :/ but the next project will be better. So heres some pics thanks for looking!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet interior.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I CAN SEE YOU:nicoderm: LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: NICE HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright some more picture on where am at with the chevelle donk. Have the interior pretty much finished and just sanded the clear coat to polish and wax later. The caddycarlo am just about done with the body work..just need to prime and sand one more time. Then I'll move on to the paint scheme. I just got my airbrush so looking forward to doing my first patterned paint job! Thanks for looking!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

You could almost hear the bass!!! Looks good homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good homie


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

So got the chevelle finished and pleased with how she came out


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

That's pretty hot brah. guts and rotor detail set I toff!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks mike..appreciate the props especially coming from you bro!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

T-Maq82 said:


> Thanks mike..appreciate the props especially coming from you bro!


Props where they're due, this is a hot build. Attention to detail I skey, like the bowtie mirror, the motor detail, you did really good with this car, I hope my new donk turns out half as clean mayne! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin good bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice Stance ,detail is on point...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

T-Maq82 said:


>


dope chevelle


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright so I started a new project while still building the caddycarlo. Its a 64 yellow paint and feet. Not sure to keep the paint gloss or add flakes to the yellow..will see. Interior will more then likely be white and yellow. Heres where am at so far...I think I will keep the stance just get the heights right. I am off tomorrow so should be able to post more progress! Thanks for looking and any input as far as mods I should look out for please chime in!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had painted the spoke nuts I believe their called??..sliver but just painted them black to give the rim more contrast which I feel they look better now, will post pics tomorrow on that.


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice build bro. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice impala


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright found some time this weekend to put in some work on the caddycarlo and impala. Heres some updates on the impala the interior should be done tonight..the monte is just about ready for paint  then need to come up with an interior design. And as always thanks for looking!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres some updates on my shop ive been slowly building. I wanted to add a dying oak tree to the yard and I had an idea of what I wanted but could not find it. Well I thought about and realized shit am a model builder!! I'll build that bitch myself lol So went to HL and bought some clay and started molding. Heres what I got...still need to paint and add more details. After doing this I thought..what else could I use this clay for?? And sure enough all junkyards have cinder blocks right? So built them too. Now just sand them straight and paint! Cool thing is if you let it dry just slightly it will give it that cracked concrete look! Hope this tips can help someone!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE DETAILED WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

couple more...wires on firewall look like crap gonna tighten them up





















Ive changed the steering wheel colors too didn't like all the black


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres the oak tree for the junkyard ive been working on.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks dre! And gotta add my 2 cent on your build...am liking the gold rims bro. But if you keeping all the trim chrome go with the chrome.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn!! thats some nice work your doing!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Finished her up this morning  Gonna name it Sunshine. Nothing too wild. Paint is Daytona yellow, interior is yellow and white fuzzy fur and mirror paper. Scratch built shocks, chrome tail pipes and chevy emblem rearview mirror. Motor fully wired along with pumps and batteries. Mirror patterns on hood, trunk and fully mirrored headliner.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

And yes the trunk is held open by a stick. I was at the soccer fields and the trunk wouldn't stay open so I had to prop it up somehow! lol


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for looking thru my pictures :wave:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Iheres a mock up of where am at with the caddycarlo. Am finishing up the side inserts for the front and rear bumper and the hood stills needs more work. the trunk is pretty much solid. the only thing with the rear is the tails lights. am tossing around ideas...am either gonna leave it alone and chrome it back to original or blend them to the body and kinda just chrome the lower 1/3 where the top of the bumper is and chrome down. kinda like the late 90 or early 2000 style I think I've seen on some models? I think the stance will be just like this. And as far as the interior..i wanted to go all out custom but am feeling like i'll lose the monte style and some people may think its just a caddy. And I don't want that so may stay original and dress it up.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


> Thanks for looking thru my pictures :wave:


Nicely detailed it almost looks real plus nice quality pic ....looks bad ass!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that 64 is badass! what did you use for the mirrors on the hood/truk? MC /Caddy is badass too


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks coupe and its a poster board they sell at HL..they have quite abit of colors too. For the amount you get its worth the 6-7 bucks.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

T-Maq82 said:


>


you making an 83/84 biarritz?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice work up in here homie!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Honestly not sure what that is? Lol What is it? When I join this forum I was really motivated by the work of you guys on here and wanted to bump up my skill level. So my plan is to build something different something no one else would really have. After looking through my kits to find something to build. I remembered about an article I read as a kid in LRM about a club who is going to try to build the same type of car. I believe the club name was altered image. not sure if they ever got around to building it but I knew it would be an awesome project to tackle


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

pretty cool man. looks like a good conversion kit to make a cadillac barritz!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

A quick update. got the front and rear bumper inserts pretty much finished. Now just a couple small details and ill start masking a pattern. Am pretty pumped about doing that. Just got some HoK paints for the first time so gonna practice around abit before painting the car. Thinking of these colors. The base will been the gold color


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

flaked out!! :nicoderm:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey bro I googled biarritz and gotta say i never knew there was a model like that? But I can see why...am not feeling the look much.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That looks sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

that's prett wild lookin! good job!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Another update....jus finished with the front end. Redid the center hood line and added the lines outlining the hood. Overall am very pleased with the result. The backend came out nearly flawless. And with the front theres a slight dip in the hood where the two bodies met but overall it looks good. Not strongly noticeable. The grill is also finished just abit of detailing left. The rear bumper and taillights just needs a little more chroming before their done. All that's really left is trimming the front windshield frame and then I can start laying a pattern. Am still practicing with the airbrush and today found a piggy bank to practice on with the colors am thinking of using on the car. Heres some pics....


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike and bigdog thanks! You guys are putting some real good work over there as well. Bigdog I see you staying busy over there nice builds boss and mike I like the color you picked out for the donk..now get more pictures out lol


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well after some looking I finally came across a deal on my first real project! Its a 86 cutlass supreme with a 309 5.0L. Motor runs decently and car has a/c. Interior is completely shot and body is in good shape except for some dings and dents and no rust...so I thought until I took off the top and found a huge rust problem around window. So looking into a plan of action. Not sure how much work or worth investing it is? But overall I think its a good project. Gonna post more in the car forum especially in regards to how to fix my problem. Think it may be left in the hands of a pro tho. Thanks for looking. Also the Caddycarlo is being painted. Will post pics once am done!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Some more pictures of where am at with the caddycarlo. Just finished painting her yesterday just need to fix the pattern above on the door didn't remove all the tape :dunno: and clear coat. This was the first time ive painted patterns with an airbrush and overall pleased with the results. Looking at it now I don't like the different style of patterns on the hood and trunk I did. Should of stayed with one style but I know and the next paint job will be even better!! Next I will start on the interior..not sure what am doing yet but ill come up with something. Also undecided on the rims have about four styles to choose from. Later ill posted some pics and see if I can get some input from you guys. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Just*Bill (Jun 23, 2013)

That's freakin beautiful! :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

BRO YOU DID DAT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

T-Maq82 said:


> Some more pictures of where am at with the caddycarlo. Just finished painting her yesterday just need to fix the pattern above on the door didn't remove all the tape :dunno: and clear coat. *This was the first time ive painted patterns with an airbrush* and overall pleased with the results. Looking at it now I don't like the different style of patterns on the hood and trunk I did. Should of stayed with one style but I know and the next paint job will be even better!! Next I will start on the interior..not sure what am doing yet but ill come up with something. Also undecided on the rims have about four styles to choose from. Later ill posted some pics and see if I can get some input from you guys. Thanks for stopping by


Thats real nice,
I can't believe thats your first time...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


>


you did the dayumm thang on the 6 foe T maq and the interior on point fam :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


> Some more pictures of where am at with the caddycarlo. Just finished painting her yesterday just need to fix the pattern above on the door didn't remove all the tape :dunno: and clear coat. This was the first time ive painted patterns with an airbrush and overall pleased with the results. Looking at it now I don't like the different style of patterns on the hood and trunk I did. Should of stayed with one style but I know and the next paint job will be even better!! Next I will start on the interior..not sure what am doing yet but ill come up with something. Also undecided on the rims have about four styles to choose from. Later ill posted some pics and see if I can get some input from you guys. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!! And yea it was the first time but I got alot of help from the homies here..too many to name but thanks for the tips and ideas fellas. But thats what its about bc if you keep your tips and secrets our hobby will never grow so lets keep helping each other! I know for me its been very gratifying to learn something new and being confident you can continue to improve on it.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 663271


Lol thanks dre! I be keeping up on your work too bro. Keep doing your thing over there solid work


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: yeah T Maq I gotta get out the back seat everybody passing me up building yet I know I'm holding myself back cause I got my skills bottle up your MC Lac looks good fam lovin the paint and body work :h5: ...


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just*Bill said:


> That's freakin beautiful! :nicoderm:


Thanks! Welcome to LIL nice builds you have there as well very clean.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> BRO YOU DID DAT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


Good looking out big..appreciate it! She's slowly getting there. Thanks for keeping up with my build bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookin good homie props on d paint job looks good


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright well after buying my project car in july I haven't even sat in my workshop to build or touch any of my cars but finally got the urge to get back on these plastics :h5: So Ive been trying to get motivated to finish the caddycarlo. I just really need to figure out my plans for the interior. Not sure of colors or design yet. Here is a picture of where she is at and the colors am deciding between. And to help get excited I picked up a lindberg 61 ss. Am not doing anything to wild just basic paint with a fresh ass interior. No open doors, trunk or setup being done. Just something clean I can put together quick to see finished and give me the push to get through the next few  Ive been browsing through the last few days and really enjoy the work you guys have done!! You OG cats still doing your thing :thumbsup: and some new faces with some dope ass rides keep that shit up fellas. Heres some pics for now


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That '61 looks sick, bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking clean homie diggin how u goin wit fuzzy furr dats old school not to many people use it any more i my self love using it looking foward to seeing how this turns out looking good homie props


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Bad ass paint job for being a first time bro


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

damn, how the hell did I miss this thread?!?! dope work in here!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> damn, how the hell did I miss this thread?!?! dope work in here!


 Thanks king!! but its cuz I went M.I.A a whole year almost am sure. Ive checked your thread good work homie!! So got the 61almost finished..not bad for 10days of work. But am pumped to get on the next big one..got a 66 ima pull out  She is pretty much all done but battery and ignition coil and wiring. The caddycarlo am still undecided on the interior so she will sit until its time! Thanks for stopping by uffin:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

really digging that ace t maq :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Good color combo on the 61, homie. That stance is nice too. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

T-Maq82 said:


> Thanks king!! but its cuz I went M.I.A a whole year almost am sure. Ive checked your thread good work homie!! So got the 61almost finished..not bad for 10days of work. But am pumped to get on the next big one..got a 66 ima pull out  She is pretty much all done but battery and ignition coil and wiring. The caddycarlo am still undecided on the interior so she will sit until its time! Thanks for stopping by uffin:



thanks fro the love bro! that 61 is dope AF!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Finished painting the 66 last night now moving on to the interior. The engine and frame are pretty much done and painted. Just need to do the suspension and piece it together. Hope to wrap her up by nxt week. Also while I had the compressor and paints out decided to throw a quick paint job on a monte ss I had laying around to start chipping away at the model stash:guns: Thanks for looking will update soon!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


>


that's nice!!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

/\ /\ thanks bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

T-Maq82 said:


>


holy crap this looks sweet bro i likes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got the interior for the 66 pretty much wrapped up. Am def feeling the interiors some of you guys been putting together here and wanted one of my cars to have that similar look. Also I was looking at the monte and was not happy with paint job so decided to add more to it which am a lot happier with now. More to come...


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, T. You getting down, homie. Sick interior and nice paint on the Monte.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

T-Maq82 said:


>





T-Maq82 said:


> Got the interior for the 66 pretty much wrapped up. Am def feeling the interiors some of you guys been putting together here and wanted one of my cars to have that similar look. Also I was looking at the monte and was not happy with paint job so decided to add more to it which am a lot happier with now. More to come...


This is sweet man. Your killin it with that paint job and interior. Great job.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the luv guys and honestly it's the work I see you guys do that pushes me to put my work in. I enjoy the daily ritual of coming in here in seeing everyone's work then looking forward to hit my work bench after work!!


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

T-Maq82 said:


> Got the interior for the 66 pretty much wrapped up. Am def feeling the interiors some of you guys been putting together here and wanted one of my cars to have that similar look. Also I was looking at the monte and was not happy with paint job so decided to add more to it which am a lot happier with now. More to come...


 luv it! interior just slaps u in the face!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks! Alright got the 66 pretty much wrapped up except for some minor fixing but wanted to take a few pictures. Will take ones outside towards week end for some interior shots. Thanks for looking


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass ride! great detail work!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

66 came out badass, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks fellas on to the next one!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

So got the monte wrapped up except for a few engine pieces I need to add. I think it sits alittle too high and makes the a arms to stretched and unrealistic but that's what happens when you don't properly mock up. Overall I like how it came out and happy to add another to the collection. Next build will be a buick regal!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good homie


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

That's nice


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good lookin builds up in here :h5:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the support fellas!! 
And pancho thanks for taking the time to look through them...your work is very admirable great skill homie.

So I'm working on the Regal now I got the hood scope sanded down along with the rear spoiler and cut out the extended front clip. Will post pictures soon


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Quick mock up..probably gonna leave this one slammed 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Update...
She's painted, now I'm deciding between leaving her solid or doing some line patterns with a orange red color. Will post more soon


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pics

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn  that's a sweet color t maq :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

T-Maq82 said:


> Pics
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Very sweeeeet colour man.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys it's hok tangerine mixed slightly with pagan gold. Got the engine and frame done now working on the interior should post more pics soon!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got the regal done!! Heres pics


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just need to add the side mirrors forgot to paint :facepalm:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice regal good shit homie


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

ModelKarAddikt said:


> Nice regal good shit homie


Thanks bro I've been going ham lately on these plastics that's the fourth I've built in like 2months. Next one will be more in depth and detailed I'm thinking some kind of radical build is due


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

That's whats up imma get some tips from ur suspension nice shit


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

For sure if you want to know anything just ask homie


----------



## STREETRIDERSCC (Jan 5, 2014)

T-Maq82 said:


> Just need to add the side mirrors forgot to paint :facepalm:


That looks bad ass! Is that a grand national kit? And if so did u just shave the hood down?


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Actually I cut out the scoop then traced the hood over plastic to have a perfect sized piece of plastic to fit in the cut out..then glued putty and sanded even. 

Okay so I'm moving tomorrow and today I packed up my models and supplies and of course after seeing and touching everything I got the itch to build again! So once settled I should start a new build next week!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a fan of this car......BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT. Damn these 2 are clean.


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 9, 2008)

Good luck with the move! You do some really nice work. Any chance I could see some pics of you suspension work with the body off? Need some guidance on how to do mine. Thanks!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the luv kustoms. And for being able to look past the car itself and like the work!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

JohnnyB said:


> Good luck with the move! You do some really nice work. Any chance I could see some pics of you suspension work with the body off? Need some guidance on how to do mine. Thanks!


Thanks bro and yea finished everything yesterday. So by this weekend I should have some pictures to post. And any questions you got ask! Send me a message when you got a question and I'll share pictures or what I know on it to help you


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks T! Much appreciated. I'm starting my 64 impala this weekend. Gonna start with the suspension. I found some good pics online also to help me out. I may shoot you some pics and questions next week. Thanks again.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

So finally after a long awaited start Im back to buiding!! Ended up moving twice this past year but at the end i got my own house  and more importantly with that comes my own hobby room! Been working on the house sense Jan and finally got to be able to get my room together last week. So heres where im at. Starting with a fast build to warm up...its a 69 nova ss pro street style. just a curbside no engine and slight interior detail and the main build will be a 65 impala foose edition. Going with organic green and I seen a picture of a impala that I may use hes patterns as a guide to what I want. Ill also post a pic. As always thanks for looking..and it looks kinda slow around here but i see guys like big dogg and modelsinc still going strong great work guys!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Heres the painted chrome suspension for the 65 and the impala with its base coat


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pics with green base applied and engine pics still waiting for some parts in the mail  gotta say was upset to see scale dreams and model garage shut down good luck to them. Anyways more pics as work gets done. No clear idea what Im doing with the 65 but Ill just wing it as I go.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

So heres my paint scheme idea. By any chance does anyone know the name of this car? Probably gonna follow pretty close to the same idea and would like to give credit to the car.


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

T-Maq82 said:


> So heres my paint scheme idea. By any chance does anyone know the name of this car? Probably gonna follow pretty close to the same idea and would like to give credit to the car.


I think it's bejeweled 65 not sure it was in streetlow but when it was pink same patterns though


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey thanks for the help kidblack...I googled some more info and got another reference pic while at it and found out its Eloys 66 poison ivy


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Some progress on where I am at. not happy with the size of the rectangles, I made them too big thinking my airbrush would not be able to fade the boxes if they were smaller but I was wrong now next time I know. and now I don't have room on the top or bottom of them to add more lines so it will have to stay with that blockie look, wish I could of blended them in with more line patterns around them. more pics tomorrow


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright got the sides painted and now moving on to the top of her. Wont be able to paint until this weekend so will post more then.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Man...that's lookin good already!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks coast! But i see you haven't posted anything in August..what you keeping under wraps over there bro lol


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

I ended up with quite abit of spare time today and was able to finish painting the 65. Am pretty happen with the result but still definetly learning as I go. Next phase is engine and frame will post more soon.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

T-Maq82 said:


> Thanks coast! But i see you haven't posted anything in August..what you keeping under wraps over there bro lol


:biggrin:not hidin....will post pics this weekend


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the interior on that red Monte! '66 is on point too!


----------



## Alejandro Honcho (Jun 25, 2014)

cool paint job on the 65..


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks bro yea she one of my favorite builds. And the interior idea came from a guy called tingo who shared hes interior ideas here awhile back. The guy has incredible creative skills!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool! Thanks for stopping by and looking bro


Alejandro Honcho said:


> cool paint job on the 65..


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright got the engine pretty much wrapped up until I put the body on. Heres some pics


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice detail work


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

:thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## Alejandro Honcho (Jun 25, 2014)

engine looks legit..


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm definitely stoked about building again!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Went to the LHS sunday to grab some stuff I needed and was excited to see the 90 mustang LX in stock. Ive always wanted this kit and had to buy it. It will be a prostreet build will post more as work gets done. The stance is not set just a quick mock up


----------

